# What is the city with the largest ammount of highrises?



## Guaporense

Some people say that it is Hong Kong, other people say that it is New York, these cities have the largest ammount of skyscrapers. New York has about 60 skyscrapers with more than 650 feet, Hong Kong has about 50, Shanghai has 25, Chicago and Shenzen have 20 each. 

However, for low highrise buildings nobody can beat São Paulo! It has an estimated number of rougly 30.000 buildings over 12 floors! New York, Hong kong, Shanghai each have about 4-8 thousand buildings over 12 floors, with means that São Paulo has more highrises than all these cities combined....

First posted by Farrapo in the Brasilian forum:


















Taken by Caio:






















































(a bit off topic, but interesting) Also, São Paulo had a decent skyline by 1947! Only North American cities can say the same:




























Photos posted by BR 364 in the Brasilian forum.


----------



## Canadian Chocho

Holy Moly what a big city!


----------



## staff

Sao Paolo is definitely a contender to the title, together with Seoul, Shanghai and Beijing.


----------



## CityPolice

Im not sure about that because its average density is lower than most of those cities listed.


----------



## Gherkin

Sao Paulo's one of the ugliest skyscraper cities on the planet. It should probably take some lessons from the aesthetics of New York, Hong Kong, Chicago, Shanghai etc


----------



## Skybean

Guaporense said:


> Some people say that it is Hong Kong, other people say that it is New York, these cities have the largest ammount of skyscrapers. New York has about 60 skyscrapers with more than 650 feet, Hong Kong has about 50, Shanghai has 25, Chicago and Shenzen have 20 each.
> 
> However, for low highrise buildings nobody can beat São Paulo! It has an estimated number of rougly 30.000 buildings over 12 floors! New York, Hong kong, Shanghai each have about 4-8 thousand buildings over 12 floors, with means that São Paulo has more highrises than all these cities combined....


30,000? I thought it was 40,000 a few days ago? Seems like this is a very rough number. Indeed it is very impressive. However, unfortunately whatever "sources" you have for building counts for Shanghai, Shenzhen and other Mainland China cities are incorrect (as in under counted by thousands).



Lastresorter said:


> .... and the neighbour of Hong Kong.... Shenzhen....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (all pics posted by forumer big-dog - here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=181902&page=16)


----------



## CityPolice

Here is website with some highrise pictures of ny
http://www.skyscraperlife.com/skyscraper-rankings/17954-rate-new-york-citys-skyline.html


----------



## isaidso

The most high rises depends on the definition of high rise. At Emporis they use 12+ floors which seems reasonable. Hong Kong, New York, and Sao Paolo have the most according to them.


----------



## Guaporense

Skybean

Shenzhen has a very impressive skyline, much more impressive than São Paulo's, but as a city, Shenzhen is smaller than São Paulo. It has a large number of highrises, but it certainty cannot be compared to São Paulo's estimated 30 thousand.

Note that Emporis usually counts only the buildings that its users post on the site, and cities with a large number of low quality buildings like São Paulo tend to have a large proportion of its buildings off the counter.

City Police

Everybody knows that New York has the best skyline in the world. But it is a North American city, and North American cities tend to have a low number of hight quality skycrapers. Asian cities tend to balance between number and quality and Latin American cities (Brazil in particular) tend to have a very large number of low quality highrises.

some photos found on the web:


----------



## Guaporense

*Aerial photos of São Paulo from the Brasilian forum*

Taken by GersonLDN:

















































From the internet:


----------



## Guaporense

Gherkin007 said:


> Sao Paulo's one of the ugliest skyscraper cities on the planet. It should probably take some lessons from the aesthetics of New York, Hong Kong, Chicago, Shanghai etc


Shanghai is way uglier... I mean, it has some great skyscrapers, but they are in a sea of terrible buildings. São Paulo does have a certain charm in it's sea of white concrete slabs:










I don't like this modern/futuristic architecture of these asian buildings.


----------



## CityPolice

Guaporense said:


> Skybean
> 
> Shenzhen has a very impressive skyline, much more impressive than São Paulo's, but as a city, Shenzhen is smaller than São Paulo. It has a large number of highrises, but it certainty cannot be compared to São Paulo's estimated 30 thousand.
> 
> Note that Emporis usually counts only the buildings that its users post on the site, and cities with a large number of low quality buildings like São Paulo tend to have a large proportion of its buildings off the counter.
> 
> City Police
> 
> Everybody knows that New York has the best skyline in the world. But it is a North American city, and North American cities tend to have a low number of hight quality skycrapers. Asian cities tend to balance between number and quality and Latin American cities (Brazil in particular) tend to have a very large number of low quality highrises.


 Not to start any type of argument here but i dont see any low quality skyscrapers in any of our cities.


----------



## MikaGe

One word: agreed.

São Paulo is the champion for density, for visual reason at least. 

Laugh at me but really, I wonder how life is gonna be like in a city with such density...


----------



## redstone

Need more pics of Sao Paulo. Looks amazing


----------



## Oriolus

MikaGe said:


> One word: agreed.
> 
> São Paulo is the champion for density, for visual reason at least.


I agree, looking at photos of the Sao Paulo skyline makes my eyes explode. That endless sea of highrises is just mind blowing. 



isaidso said:


> The most high rises depends on the definition of high rise. At Emporis they use 12+ floors which seems reasonable. Hong Kong, New York, and Sao Paolo have the most according to them.


On Emporis, Hong Kong has 7626 highrises listed, New York has 5593, then Sao Paulo has 5450. But I wouldn't be at all suprised if only a fraction of the highrises in Sao Paulo have been listed - the figure of 30,000 quoted by Guaporense could indeed be feasible?


----------



## CityPolice




----------



## ZZ-II

maybe Sao Paulo has the most highrises...but the best skyscrapercity is still NYC :cheers:


----------



## Skybean

Guaporense said:


> Skybean
> 
> Shenzhen...It has a large number of highrises, but it certainty cannot be compared to São Paulo's estimated 30 thousand.
> 
> Note that Emporis usually counts only the buildings that its users post on the site, and cities with a large number of low quality buildings like São Paulo tend to have a large proportion of its buildings off the counter.


How do you know that Shenzhen does not compare

Much the same as São Paulo, there are no editors in China who add buildings. 
Shenzhen has at least 10 million inhabitants. Probably many more since there are millions of migrant workers who enter the city. 
Hong Kong is merely a small city in China, which is fortunate to have some editors. 
It is already #1 on Emporis. However, Shenzhen sprawls over much more land. 

Chinese cities not known for their skyscrapers also have way more than Emporis states. Tell me, when do you hear of Beijing being a skyscraper city?

This is a small portion of Beijing from more than 5 years ago (consider how long ago this is... the entire city of Shenzhen was built about 30 years ago)









The fact is that there are many unknowns... Sao Paulo is indeed very impressive, but it just may not be the the city with the most highrises.


----------



## AdamChobits

No matter if you defend Shenzhen or Sao Paulo, but I cannot understand why feeling so much pride because of having a huge amount of the ugliest buildings made by humans: those depressing white blocks :S


----------



## the spliff fairy

in 2005 alone Beijing had 3x the floorspace of Manhattans under construction in the run up to the Olympics. ^ That pic is now very, very changed, with much more dynamic architecture, a new central CBD and a whole lot of modern showpiece architecture like nowhere else (eg not included in that old shot the worlds largest train station, metro station, metro network, airport -that is the worlds largest building by floorspace -, the 2nd largest office building, largest stadia complex, arts centre, restoration project, and 2nd largest mall). 

Also, another city, every year Shanghai constructs enough highrises for all the office space in NYC - 3000 and counting, predicted to be 4000 by 2010 of 18 storeys or over, to the point the city is sinking under the weight. Basically the city is facing a crisis if it doesn't build on this scale, trying to house near 1 million newcomers a year.


----------



## sapmi1

Sao Paulo is a crazy city! I read somewhere that rich people travel around there by helicopter instead of by car.


----------



## Guaporense

Skybean said:


> How do you know that Shenzhen does not compare
> 
> Much the same as São Paulo, there are no editors in China who add buildings.
> Shenzhen has at least 10 million inhabitants. Probably many more since there are millions of migrant workers who enter the city.
> Hong Kong is merely a small city in China, which is fortunate to have some editors.
> It is already #1 on Emporis. However, Shenzhen sprawls over much more land.
> 
> Chinese cities not known for their skyscrapers also have way more than Emporis states. Tell me, when do you hear of Beijing being a skyscraper city?
> 
> This is a small portion of Beijing from more than 5 years ago (consider how long ago this is... the entire city of Shenzhen was built about 30 years ago)
> 
> The fact is that there are many unknowns... Sao Paulo is indeed very impressive, but it just may not be the the city with the most highrises.


1- Maybe. But Shenzen doesn't have the same number of buildings that São Paulo has right now. From these photos Beijing looks like to have more buildings than Shenzhen.

2- São Paulo is, right now, larger than any Chinese city. This is certainty going to change in the future. With means that in about 20 years I think that some chinese city like Shanghai will have more highrises.

3- Hong Kong is the third largest city in China after Beijing and Shanghai. And it is the first in GDP and number of highrises.


----------



## Guaporense

São Paulo is probably the largest city in the world when you combine a density of 30.000 people per square mile with a total urban area population of 20 million (maybe Tokyo beats it).

A comparison of the cities of São Paulo, Hong Kong, Shenzhen, New York and Shanghai from a altitude of 90 km:


----------



## Guaporense

A better image of Shanghai with a more defined urban area:


----------



## Indictable

New York, New York


----------



## the spliff fairy

Guaporense said:


> São Paulo is probably the largest city in the world when you combine a density of 30.000 people per square mile with a total urban area population of 20 million (maybe Tokyo beats it).


Tokyo urban population 28 million+ (CSA 34 million)
Seoul urban population 22 million (CSA 26 million)
Mexico City urban population 21 million (CSA 26 million)
Shanghai urban population 20 million (some say 23 million), CSA - noone has any idea, Shanghai-Wuxi-Suzhou alone holds 40 million, the Yangtze River Delta cities as a whole 80 million


----------



## Guaporense

the spliff fairy said:


> Tokyo urban population 28 million+ (CSA 34 million)
> Seoul urban population 22 million (CSA 26 million)
> Mexico City urban population 21 million (CSA 26 million)
> Shanghai urban population 20 million (some say 23 million), CSA - noone has any idea, Shanghai-Wuxi-Suzhou alone holds 40 million, the Yangtze River Delta cities as a whole 80 million


What a mean't was that São Paulo had the most impressive combination of population and density. Not that it was the most populous urban area in the world....

Simple, these massive urban centres are not a single continuous urban area in the same sense as São Paulo, brazilian cities are unique in the sense that they are have an extremely dense continuous urban area. I think that only Tokio has a larger continuous urban area which a density of at least 20.000 per square mile than São Paulo, if you know what a mean.

Another cool images:


----------



## Guaporense




----------



## Joy Machine

oh god, ny skyscrapers are so bulky. they just exude mass which is totally out of fashion.


----------



## Guaporense

Skybean said:


>


Impressive, now the equivalent for São Paulo:










A classic ugly building (the largest building in Brazil by floor area):


----------



## Skybean

Google Aerials are deceiving. Any built area regardless of building height (single-story lowrise) will show up as part of the urban aerial. 



Guaporense said:


> 3- Hong Kong is the third largest city in China after Beijing and Shanghai. And it is the first in GDP and number of highrises.


Hong Kong is far from the third largest city in China. Shenzhen and Guangzhou at least are larger cities (urban area population-wise). 
Hong Kong is first in GDP yes, but that has little to do with number of highrises. I highly doubt it has the highest highrise count either. 
Having been to Shanghai and Shenzhen, from my experience both dwarf Hong Kong. 

3 year old photo









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/32543036



big-dog said:


> from flickr













It's difficult to count the true population of many Mainland China cities as well due to a large migrant worker population. 
It is estimated that there are at least 4 million unregistered migrant workers in Shanghai, putting its population well over 20 million.


----------



## Guaporense

*Skybean*



> Google Aerials are deceiving. Any built area regardless of building height (single-story lowrise) will show up as part of the urban aerial.


That's true. But from the aerial photos of São Paulo you can see that large sections of the urban area are covered with thousands of 15 story apartment blocks.

Shanghai is pretty amazing. However, from these aerial pictures of Shanghai a got the impression that this city doesn't have a very high density of highrises. I think that Hong Kong has more high rise buildings, but you cannot see them because they are in front of each other, giving the impression that Shaghai with it's 4 thousand buildings has more than Hong Kong's 8 thousand.

Shenzhen and Shanghai are very young skyscraper cities, they do not had the time to build very dense. New York, Hong Kong and São Paulo (with larger ones in New York and small one in São Paulo) have a very dense concentration of buildings in the center (and the rest of city for Hong Kong and São Paulo).

This is how a think that these cities stack:

1- Hong Kong - Emporis say's that the city has 7,626	highrises, probably has about 8 thousand

2- São Paulo - Emporis: 5,453, Total probable number: 30.000-40.000

3- Shanghai - Emporis: 940 , Total probable number: 3.000-4.000

4- Shenzhen - Emporis: 347 , Total probable number: ~2.000

5- New York - Emporis: 5,597 (more than any mainland chinese city)

Do you have some estimates for the number of skycrapers in Shanghai and Shenzhen that put the total number of highrises in the 50.000s? Because 3 thousand is way smaller than São Paulo's 30/40.000s.

Some photos with hundreds of highrises (thousands?) in each photo, from http://www.piratininga.org/aereas/airphotos.htm:

































Same ugly building from before:


----------



## Skybean

I don't know where you get "total probable number" from. Emporis shouldn't even be a baseline anchor to extrapolate numbers from. It is incomplete for Mainland Chinese cities. I wouldn't even bother to put in a guess as it would be foolish. Much the same as putting up random numbers for Sao Paulo.

The age of a city is totally irrelevant. "Don't have time to build very dense"? Look at Shenzhen. The building rate in China is completely different than that of North America / South America.

30 years ago.


















Today









If you have been spending time on this forum for any time, you would know that China is building like crazy and has been for more than 20 years. 



> This year alone, Shanghai will complete towers with more space for living and working than there is in all the office buildings in New York City.
> 
> That is in a city that already has 4,000 skyscrapers, almost double the number in New York. And there are designs to build 1,000 more by the end of
> this decade.
> 
> source: http://www.nytimes.com/2005/10/18/business/worldbusiness/18bubble.html


^^ "Skyscrapers" above 20 floors.

I am beginning to see this discussion as becoming a futile effort with me merely restating points that I made in earlier posts.


----------



## Guaporense

Skybean said:


> I don't know where you get "total probable number" from. Emporis shouldn't even be a baseline anchor to extrapolate numbers from. It is incomplete for Mainland Chinese cities. I wouldn't even bother to put in a guess as it would be foolish. Much the same as putting up random numbers for Sao Paulo.


1- The only way to really say that one city has a largest amount of highrises is to count the number of buildings.

2- 40.000/30.000 is not a random number. It an estimated number, not a guess. Why you would think it is a guess? From the photos you can clearly see that São Paulo has a sea of buildings.



> The age of a city is totally irrelevant. "Don't have time to build very dense"? Look at Shenzhen. The building rate in China is completely different than that of North America / South America.


A did the inverse induction. Looking at Shenzhen you do not see São Paulo like density. The buildings are spread out. A think thats natural for young cities to spread its first skyscrapers and them fill the spaces, that's what happened to New York. And that's what is going to happen in Shenzhen and Shanghai.



> If you have been spending time on this forum for any time, you would know that China is building like crazy and has been for more than 20 years.
> 
> 
> ^^ "Skyscrapers" above 20 floors.
> 
> I am beginning to see this discussion as becoming a futile effort with me merely restating points that I made in earlier posts.


1- China is building a loot, however this only means that in the future they will have more new buildings than São Paulo. But since they are building huge skycrapers, the new floor area will be concentrated in few large buildings while São Paulo has (and is building) small 15 story buildings and second to emporis (with is imperfect, but is some source, isn't it?) São Paulo is building more highrises than any chinese city now. You cannot see these new buildings from the photos I posted because they are being build in other, less dense, areas of the city (the "skyscraper area" of São Paulo is much larger than any other city in the world).

2- Well, if the 4 thousand number is for skysrapers over 20 floors (a heard 18 in one time, now it's 20?). I think that we need to find some source for all buildings over 12 floors in these cities to see how they fare compared to São Paulo's tens of thousands highrises. 

But from the photos you can see much more buildings in São Paulo, and they are much more densely packed. The chinese cities are impressive not only because of number, but because of the large average size of the buildings. However, look at Pudong, here we have about 100 buildings, while a section of the same area of São Paulo's paulista avenue has several times the number of buildings. They are way smaller, but that's not count in the total number of highrises.


----------



## 6-6-6

the spliff fairy said:


> Tokyo urban population 28 million+ (CSA 34 million)
> Seoul urban population 22 million (CSA 26 million)
> *Mexico City urban population 21 million (CSA 26 million)*
> Shanghai urban population 20 million (some say 23 million), CSA - noone has any idea, Shanghai-Wuxi-Suzhou alone holds 40 million, the Yangtze River Delta cities as a whole 80 million


:yes:


----------



## 1692mono

god !sao paulo looks amazing
but i dont like so much building


:S


----------



## null

> 3- Shanghai - Emporis: 940 , Total probable number: 3.000-4.000


should be 13,000-15,000

Guangzhou, a much smaller Chinese city, had 7,000+ hi-rises(18+ floors, incl. 360 100m+ buildings) by the end of 2005,Shanghai should have more.

source:

http://property.wswire.com/htmlnews/2005/11/29/624698.htm

in China, buildings<18 floors are called "小高层" (tall buildings), not hi-rises.


----------



## craperskys

if it comes to skyscrapes and a skyline, it has to be an homogeneous array or density in my oppinion. like atlanta, frankfurt , london or similiar cities.

i really dislike cities with excessive , opressing and crushing skylines, not to mention that theyre all look the same in some .... erm i mean in every way. 

its like in a stuffed matchbox.

new york has a special status in my oppinion and constitutes an exception.
a ton of skyscrapers, sure, but the highrises are limited to manhattan, and there are a good bunch of brilliant and characteristic art deco buildings with their stone/iron frontages , and much less boring and average glassed buildings.

i really prefer good quality over quantity in this case.


----------



## Guaporense

*Aerial comparison*

Compare this photo of Shanghai:









In these photos we can see hundreds of highrises with a pretty tall average height. While in São Paulo you can see thousands of small highrises:

(from the São Paulo, the Megalopolis Tread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2513150


----------



## Guaporense

What about this one:










Compared to this:
Taken by GersonLDN


----------



## neckbang

well..both cities are very impressing..but also very ugly hno:
can't imagine to live in such a city


----------



## the spliff fairy

They arent ugly.

Look again at these pics, the reason the city looks brown are the thousands of old buildings below the highrise towers, with brown roofs:



















close up, you can see the old buildings better:


----------



## the spliff fairy

note in between the towers its carpeted with old buildings:


























































at night it gets better, Bladerunner eat your heart out


----------



## 6-6-6

wow, crazy cities!
mm for me sao paulo beats ny easily so:

in the american continent:
1 sao paulo
2 ny
3 chicago
4 toronto
5 mexico city /L.A.

outside american conticent:

1 sao paulo/shangai
2 hong kong
3 ny

those would be the most powerful


----------



## El Mariachi

apparently, none of you have been to Milwaukee. We have a 5,000 ft. tower surrounded by 2,000 footers.


----------



## Guaporense

*My opinion:*

1- New York is the most impressive city in the world. 

2- São Paulo and Shanghai look like crap next to it.

3- A found Shanghai more impressive than São Paulo, even though São Paulo has much more highrises (as can be seem from the aerial photos).

4- The only thing cool about São Paulo's "skyline" is the density and number of buildings. The average quality of the buildings is very low.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Have you been to Shanghai?


----------



## CityPolice

well i dont know why sao paulo you say have more highrises than ny when ny is way more dense. NYC highrises are mostly in manhattan but we have them all over the city. In Manhattan there are high rises in the neighborhoods Midtown to Lower Manhattan, Upper west side, Upper East Side, Yorkville, Harlem, and washington heights(basically almost every neighborhood in Manhattan). There are also highrises in brooklyn, queens and the bronx


----------



## 6-6-6

*what about this?*

west side mexico city:

[/QUOTE]

ups and i forgot to add tokyo and maybe seoul on my list in my early post


----------



## Manila-X

I'm amazed with Sampa's high-rise density. But why is it the city does not construct any high-rises 700 ft or above. The tallest building in the city is certainly not that tall.


----------



## isaidso

6-6-6 said:


> wow, crazy cities!
> mm for me sao paulo beats ny easily so:
> 
> in the american continent:
> 1 sao paulo
> 2 ny
> 3 chicago
> 4 toronto
> 5 mexico city /L.A.


Toronto doesn't have as many high rises as Sao Paolo or New York, but it has a lot more than Chicago. Chicago has a greater number of *tall* high rises than Toronto, but not as many over all. Toronto has about twice as many.


----------



## Guaporense

Wanch, São Paulo needs some tall buildings. Several 800-900 feet buildings would be very healthy for the bland "skyline" of the city.


----------



## tonight

neckbang said:


> well..both cities are very impressing..but also very ugly hno:
> can't imagine to live in such a city


i prefer to live in Brasília than São Paulo hno:


----------



## tonight

6-6-6 said:


> wow, crazy cities!
> mm for me sao paulo beats ny easily so:
> 
> in the american continent:
> 1 sao paulo
> 2 ny
> 3 chicago
> 4 toronto
> 5 mexico city /L.A.
> 
> outside american conticent:
> 
> 1 sao paulo/shangai
> 2 hong kong
> 3 ny
> 
> those would be the most powerful


i think shanghai has the largest amount of highrises


----------



## CityPolice

6-6-6 said:


> wow, crazy cities!
> mm for me sao paulo beats ny easily so:
> 
> in the american continent:
> 1 sao paulo
> 2 ny
> 3 chicago
> 4 toronto
> 5 mexico city /L.A.
> 
> outside american conticent:
> 
> 1 sao paulo/shangai
> 2 hong kong
> 3 ny
> 
> those would be the most powerful


Hong kong does not


----------



## Manila-X

Guaporense said:


> Wanch, São Paulo needs some tall buildings. Several 800-900 feet buildings would be very healthy for the bland "skyline" of the city.


*Mirante do Vale * is currently the tallest building in Sampa but its only 558 feet

There are some modern ones I saw along the river but forgot the name of the skyscrapers. Alot of Sampa skyscrapers are not just bland but also bombed. *pichação* is a problem in this city


----------



## tonight

CityPolice said:


> Hong kong does not


probably


----------



## CityPolice

tonight said:


> probably



People tend to think that all the buildings out side the main cluster of skyscrapers are low rises. If you look close at these pictures you may think the buildings that stick out are the only high rises but look closely at the lower ones and estimate how many floors they are. They are surly above 12 floors It looks like we dont have alot because they are so dense, close to each other. Manhattan has 70,000 people per sq mi. look at all the buildings in between the big tall ones. They are not low rise. 


Pics of manhattan, bronx and brooklyn


----------



## the spliff fairy

I think Sao Paulo is very impressive and wins on number of highrises, but proper skyscrapers + highrises would go to Shanghai.

Why has Sao Paulo got so relatively few skyscrapers? What is the business / office demographics for the city like?, and what are the plans for the future? Surely with Brazil coming up in BRIC, are we going to see a skyrise CBD?


----------



## jowmatrix

Sao Paulo have an internacional airport in "middle" of the city, and because this the height of structures are limited according to the city area...there are some airports in metro area of Sao Paulo, and is planned to build a new one and deactivate Congonhas airport


----------



## luci203

I searched the internet and I did not find any source for the number of highrises in Sao Paulo (except Emporis)

I don't want: "a friend of a friend, heard from sommebody that..." :lol:


----------



## cheapsneakers

*Cheap air force one shoes wholesale from www.nike-air-shoes.com*

Welcome to our website:
http://www.nike-air-shoes.com
We wholesale brand sneakers,Cheap nike shoes,discount Air Jordans,Air Jordan I II III IV V VI VII VIII IX X XI XII XIII XIV XV XVI XVII XVIII XIX XX XXI XXII XXIII shoes,new Mix jordan shoes,Women’s air jordan shoes,Air max 87 88 89 90 91 95 97 360 2003 2009 TN LTD shoes,Nike shox R2 R3 R5 NZ TZ TL1 TL3 R4 shoes, Nike dunk shoes, SB Dunk shoes,Nike air force 1 shoes,Air force one 25th shoes,Nike kid’s shoes,Kid’s jordan shoes,Adidas shoes,Adicolor shoes,Puma shoes,Gucci shoes,Basketball shoes,Prada shoes,ATO shoes,Bape star shoes,D&G shoes,UGG boots,Timberland shoes,supra shoes,Other brand boots(Women’s),and Wholesale cheap brand clothing,cheap Coat,Hoody,Jeans,Sweat,Suit,T-shirt,Long-sleeved T shirt.Cheap brand Handbags,AAA bags,Purse.Cheap Rolex Watchs,Cheap brand belts,Brand hats,Brand scarf,Brand sunglasses. www.nike-air-shoes.com, all of the discount brand of goods from China

www.google.com
:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## luci203

*Moscow*. By far, the city with the largest ammount of highrises in Europe. :uh:

_scroll >>>_




































:cheers:


----------



## CityPolice




----------



## weird

In quantity surely HK, Sao Paulo or Shanghai.


----------



## Guaporense

As I said, São Paulo is indisputably the city with the largest number of highrises in the world. The total number of highrises is probably 3 times the total of the city with the second largest number.


----------



## luci203

Guaporense said:


> As I said, São Paulo is indisputably the city with the largest number of highrises in the world. The total number of highrises is probably 3 times the total of the city with the second largest number.


Still don't see any reliable source... :dunno:

Please provide viable a link... not just your opinion, or "a friend of a friend, heard from sommebody"


----------



## DidacXavier

Guaporense said:


> As I said, São Paulo is indisputably the city with the largest number of highrises in the world. The total number of highrises is probably 3 times the total of the city with the second largest number.


If you don't get specific data, everything you say is taken by the wind. Stating what you say without comparative data, it reduces everything to "my city is the best in the world because what i say". For the images i've seen, New York or Hong Kong thousand rounds to give Sao Paulo. And I think the same applies to Tokyo. In addition, the buildings of Sao Paulo are horrible, with a very simple and typical architecture in South America. I don't like


----------



## staff

^^
This is only about the amount of highrises - not the design of them.

Granted, if you set a relatively low cut-off point of what constitutes a highrise, it is very likely that Sao Paulo currently has the most in the world. Actual skyscrapers is a whole other issue though.
But as long as we don't get any actual statistics, such statements are useless.


----------



## Guaporense

staff said:


> ^^
> This is only about the amount of highrises - not the design of them.
> 
> Granted, if you set a relatively low cut-off point of what constitutes a highrise, it is very likely that Sao Paulo currently has the most in the world. Actual skyscrapers is a whole other issue though.
> But as long as we don't get any actual statistics, such statements are useless.


I searched the internet, and I encountered numbers from 21 thousand in the city plus 7 thousand in the metropolitan region, 30 thousand, 35 thousand, 40 thousand to 45 thousand. All numbers refer to buildings over 12 stories.

Well, some photos of São Paulo:

Source: wikipedia, minus the second


















Source: http://media.photobucket.com/image/s%C3%A3o+paulo+from+helicopter/latinohunk/Four/IMG_3000xl.jpg


----------



## Guaporense

source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1283317


----------



## Guaporense

New York can be more impressive, however, with massive buildings:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=233910


----------



## Manila-X

For the amount of skyscrapers in this city, Sampa definitely needs skyscrapers over 600 ft. Also some supertalls.


----------



## staff

Guaporense said:


> I searched the internet, and I encountered numbers from 21 thousand in the city plus 7 thousand in the metropolitan region, 30 thousand, 35 thousand, 40 thousand to 45 thousand. All numbers refer to buildings over 12 stories.


We still don't see a source...

It's not like we don't have a reason to believe you (the fact that Sao Paulo currently has the most 12fl+ buildings), it's just that you make these claims over and over and upon being requested to show a source you fail to do so...


----------



## Guaporense

staff said:


> We still don't see a source...
> 
> It's not like we don't have a reason to believe you (the fact that Sao Paulo currently has the most 12fl+ buildings), it's just that you make these claims over and over and upon being requested to show a source you fail to do so...


The sources are all from the Brasilian foruns, they are not very accurate. I searched the internet, but haven't found anything.


----------



## Guaporense

WANCH said:


> For the amount of skyscrapers in this city, Sampa definitely needs skyscrapers over 600 ft. Also some supertalls.


I can imagine one big supertall, the size of one WTC tower, in the middle of the city. It would dominated the skyline like an mountain.


----------



## CityPolice

here are some more pics of NY


----------



## Manila-X

Guaporense said:


> I can imagine one big supertall, the size of one WTC tower, in the middle of the city. It would dominated the skyline like an mountain.


There was one visionary scraper planned for Sao Paulo. It resembles The visionary project, Centre of Vedic Learning.

For now Edificio Italia doesn't do justice as one of the tallest.


----------



## amidcars

To my concern both cities are very impressing and i would love to live in any one of them


----------



## Shera

Guaporense said:


> Well, Brazilian cities tend to have more highrises per population than cities in any other country. For example: Camboriu is a city of less than 100,000 with had 1,023 highrises in 2003, almost the same number that Chicago has!
> 
> China has a total urban population of about 500 million, Brazil has a total urban population of 120 million. Now, Shanghai is a city of about the same population as São Paulo, but São Paulo has 30-40 thousand highrises while Shanghai had 6 thousand in 2005. If the proportions apply to the whole country, Brazil has 25% to 65% more highrises than China. Now, since China is building like crazy, in the next 10 years they will probably have more.
> 
> Camboriu (from the web):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taken by Alex Vieira da Silva:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the US few people live in highrise buildings. In Brazil most of the population of large cities reside in highrises. And Brazilian highrises are small (average 15 stories with 3-4 apartments per story), with means that we have a loot of them to house the population! In China the average highrise is about 20 story high with a dozen apartments per story, they can house 3 to 4 times the population that the Brazilian average highrise houses.
> 
> For god's sake, Chicago is the second city in US in highrises, while Camboriu is a small city with has about the same number of buildings (even if they are much smaller)!


Interesting!!! But Camboriu has a metro population of nearly 500,000 people and a lot of the buildings along the water are resort/hotel buildings (probably for tourists from Sampa and other places).

The internal Camboriu population swells from 100,000 to 700,000 during the summer.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> According to Emporis.com
> 
> NYC : 5,806 existing
> Sao Paulo : 5,657 existing
> Seoul : 2,876 existing
> Tokyo : 2,693 existing


Emporis is based on contributions from members. Most people in Asia, particularly in China (except Hong Kong it seems) don't visit Emporis, hence don't 'contribute' - as the guy who replied to you down below said.

Look at a picture of Shanghai - then look at its' stats on Emporis. Do they match up?


----------



## Fakroef

WHDARE said:


> LOL ...And you ? did you get ofended about the Ironic comments about Buenos Aires ?


of course not! but i hate ironic comments and he started!
iam brazilian lol, i wouldn't defend an argentinan city hehehe....


----------



## ilovecz

This is nonsense. You basically assume that the relative rank of Emporis for Chinese cities is correct, which is WRONG. Anybody from China knows Shanghai has way more highrises than Hong Kong. No matter how dense Hong Kong is, it is too small in geographic area. Even if it eliminates all the roads and builds highrises on top of them, it can't beat Shanghai, or even Beijing. Hong Kong has a killer skyline and its average height is way more than 12 stories, but as far as the number of highrises goes, I wouldn't rank it among the top 5 in China. You may find Shanghai less dense than Sao Paolo in aerial photos, but that's because Shanghai has many buildings that are way taller than Sao Paolo's tallest so they stand out. Those that look like a gap in between are also mostly taller than 12 stories. From aerial photos even Beijing looks denser than Shanghai and that is also because Beijing has a more uniform height of buildings. Beijing's height is not impressive at all but again 12 stories is such a low benchmark and it is very easy for residential towers to be more than that. New York mentioned in this thread is just a joke. Again, New York is an impressive city. Perhaps the best in the world in terms of skyscrapers old and new, but comparing all towers including residential towers > 12 stories? New York shouldn't even consider to compete.



Guaporense said:


> This is how a think that these cities stack:
> 
> 1- Hong Kong - Emporis say's that the city has 7,626	highrises, probably has about 8 thousand
> 
> 2- São Paulo - Emporis: 5,453, Total probable number: 30.000-40.000
> 
> 3- Shanghai - Emporis: 940 , Total probable number: 3.000-4.000
> 
> 4- Shenzhen - Emporis: 347 , Total probable number: ~2.000
> 
> 5- New York - Emporis: 5,597 (more than any mainland chinese city)
> 
> Do you have some estimates for the number of skycrapers in Shanghai and Shenzhen that put the total number of highrises in the 50.000s? Because 3 thousand is way smaller than São Paulo's 30/40.000s.


----------



## Ervin2

Those pictures make the world population look so unsurprising.


----------



## ovem

i think that no city can beat Shanghai on highrises number.


----------



## desertpunk

What city in China has the most high rises in the world? :dunno: What day is it? :laugh:


----------



## Shera

Fakroef said:


> NYC beats easily seoul in skyline (especially height) but iam talking about amount of buildings( 80-90m tall)
> so i think seoul is better, but i would like to see a database or something
> 
> well, about tokyo, iam seeing some photos, maybe it has more than seoul, you are right
> 
> a couple more photos of the korean megacity:


That's more like it, but it still does not show very much.



ilovecz said:


> This is nonsense. You basically assume that the relative rank of Emporis for Chinese cities is correct, which is WRONG. Anybody from China knows Shanghai has way more highrises than Hong Kong. No matter how dense Hong Kong is, it is too small in geographic area. Even if it eliminates all the roads and builds highrises on top of them, it can't beat Shanghai, or even Beijing. Hong Kong has a killer skyline and its average height is way more than 12 stories, but as far as the number of highrises goes, I wouldn't rank it among the top 5 in China. You may find Shanghai less dense than Sao Paolo in aerial photos, but that's because Shanghai has many buildings that are way taller than Sao Paolo's tallest so they stand out. Those that look like a gap in between are also mostly taller than 12 stories. From aerial photos even Beijing looks denser than Shanghai and that is also because Beijing has a more uniform height of buildings. Beijing's height is not impressive at all but again 12 stories is such a low benchmark and it is very easy for residential towers to be more than that. New York mentioned in this thread is just a joke. Again, New York is an impressive city. Perhaps the best in the world in terms of skyscrapers old and new, but comparing all towers including residential towers > 12 stories? New York shouldn't even consider to compete.


To me, Shanghai looks like it has roughly the same number of high-rises as if all of the buildings in Manhattan was spread out over an area about 5 times bigger. Yes, it does have more commie blocks than NYC, but many of them are only 5-8 floors tall. Those commie blocks are everywhere to be found in central Shanghai, right among those skyscrapers. 

Also, Sao Paulo has more high-rises than Shanghai, but probably loses out to Shanghai when it comes to the total floor space of all the skyscrapers combined, since Shanghai has taller and bigger ones than Sao Paulo. The ones in Sampa are mostly short and thin, which is why there can be so many.


----------



## minneapolis-uptown

AdamChobits said:


> No matter if you defend Shenzhen or Sao Paulo, but I cannot understand why feeling so much pride because of having a huge amount of the ugliest buildings made by humans: those depressing white blocks :S


if you think those are bad, you should check out Havana


----------



## citypia

Shera said:


> Seoul??? The only place where I saw a lot of high-rises was on Google Earth, by looking at the long shadows imposed by the buildings over the ground. I still have yet to see an impressive picture of Seoul. Please show me one!!!!!!!!





skyscrapercity said:


> These are my favorite Seoul Pictures from Korean forum.
> 
> Old CBD(North of Seoul, Central area)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New CBD(South of Seoul)


Yeido island area
























Mokdong Area







[/QUOTE]


Only some parts of the whole Seoul area are seen here in these pics.


----------



## citypia

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> According to Emporis.com
> 
> NYC : 5,806 existing
> Sao Paulo : 5,657 existing
> Seoul : 2,876 existing
> Tokyo : 2,693 existing


Many buildings in Seoul are NOT listed on EMPORIS.COM, since we haven't had any active editors on that site for a long time.

Maybe, Seoul is not the city with largest amount og highrise.
But don't underestimate please.


----------



## Shera

Cool! I appreciate more pictures of Seoul, but it still does not seem to have more skyscrapers than HK or Shanghai. 

Hey, I'm trying to not underestimate, but I'll be doing more research on Seoul. I've already nearly exhausted HK after looking at bazillions of pictures, but such nice and big panoramas of Seoul are rare. 

I do see lots of buildings between 10-20 floors, but there aren't very many over 30 floors. There are also lots with less than 10 floors, in some of those pictures. 

Is there a really nice Seoul thread here on SSC?


----------



## jacks

I've lived in both Seoul and Shanghai and Seoul seems bigger to me. The buildings aren't as tall or as dense but the metro area just goes on for ever. The mountains prevent you from seeing much of it in one view but you can drive from Incheon through Seoul and up to Uijeongbu, travelling around 100km, and be surrounded by high rise the whole way. It's pretty awesome. 
There's absolutely nothing in Seoul to rival a night-time cab trip along the elevated Yanan lu though. Actually the complete ease with which you can get across Shanghai probably makes it feel smaller. The expressways in Seoul aren't as good and there is a lot more traffic to slow everything down. I went up the Lupu bridge recently and the view was more impressive to me than the view from Namsan which is about the only place from which you can see a good portion of Seoul.
The building rate of Shanghai is also incredible and I suppose if you count Incheon as part of Seoul then Suzhou and Wuxi have to be part of Shanghai making it a lot bigger even than the Korean megacity.
I'm guessing Tokyo is more like Seoul - shorter buildings but covering a huge area. Sao Paulo looks smaller but quite a bit denser. With the amount of current building going on in a lot of these cities I doubt it's really possible to definitively answer this question.


----------



## Shera

Thanks jacks for such a cool answer! I appreciate it.


----------



## _00_deathscar

If anyone doesn't think Shenzhen is up there, have a look at today's banner.


----------



## HK999

_00_deathscar said:


> If anyone doesn't think Shenzhen is up there, have a look at today's banner.


exactly what i think. most people have no idea that major cities in china have become (or will become) the leading cities (in the future), in terms of 
1) economy
2) numbers of highrises / skyscrapers / supertalls
3) hightech industry
4) finance
5) 'power' (wealth, etc.)


----------



## the spliff fairy

Ive heard from a number of people that Seoul feels like the biggest city in the world, bigger than NYC (which it is), and bigger than Tokyo (which it isn't). It is after all the world's second biggest city, squeezing in 26 million people into a fraction an area of other comparable metropoli - its not so much skyscrapers (thanks to height limits), but the sheer density and endlessness of midrises, epic busyness and utter lack of suburbia.












South Korea as a whole is the world's most densely populated country in terms of urban areas (70% of Korea is thickly forested.)


----------



## Shera

the spliff fairy said:


> Ive heard from a number of people that Seoul feels like the biggest city in the world, bigger than NYC (which it is), and bigger than Tokyo (which it isn't). It is after all the world's second biggest city, squeezing in 26 million people into a fraction an area of other comparable metropoli - its not so much skyscrapers (thanks to height limits), but the sheer density and endlessness of midrises, epic busyness and utter lack of suburbia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Korea as a whole is the world's most densely populated country in terms of urban areas (70% of Korea is thickly forested.)


Nice, interesting! That's cool about Korea being so heavily forested but having such dense cities.

26 million.. hmm, more than half of S. Korea's population.. ughh.. I have yet to see a source that states 26 million instead of 18-22 million. Several of the most reputable sources that I have seen include Incheon in the metro area.

Mumbai, Manila, and Delhi have more people than Seoul, and cover smaller area (more dense) according to: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_urban_areas_by_population 

Well, Seoul still does look more dense than urban Hong Kong, though!


----------



## jacks

I went skiing in Korea and the ski village comprised of a set of 30 floor condos. While the mountains in Korea aren't high, they are steep and pretty much every square inch of flat land in the valleys is either farm or town. Everywhere. I'd guess the sum total unused flat land in South Korea would be (if you could put it all in the one place) just about big enough for a game of cricket.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Seoul (right) and Incheon (left, on the coast) are contiguous:










Together they count 24.5 million metro, - 26 million (if not more) would be a US style metro definition that would take in thousands of km2 based on commuting patterns. More than half the population lives in that area.


----------



## Shera

the spliff fairy said:


> Seoul (right) and Incheon (left, on the coast) are contiguous:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Together they count 24.5 million metro, - 26 million (if not more) would be a US style metro definition that would take in thousands of km2 based on commuting patterns. More than half the population lives in that area.



http://wapedia.mobi/en/Gyeonggi-do



> Gyeonggi-do is the most populous province in South Korea. The provincial capital is located at Suwon. Seoul—South Korea's largest city and national capital—is located in the heart of the province, but has been separately administered as a provincial-level special city since 1946. Incheon—South Korea's third largest city—is located on the coast of the province, but has been similarly administered as a provincial-level metropolitan city since 1981. The three administrations between them cover *11,730* sq.km, with a *combined *(census) population in 2005 of *22,766,850*—amounting to over 48% of the entire population of South Korea.











(source: Wikipedia)


----------



## TomA44

*São Paulo*

This might be an old thread but I decided to pick some images from Sao Paulo to show you around. Most of the photos I've seen on Google are very old so I wanted to show how Sao Paulo looks like todays day. To me, Sao Paulo is a very dense mix of Neoclassic, old and modern buildings (which some are just wannabes and many are really interesting).

I will divide by areas of the city. (Itaim Bibi Area, Central Area, Paulista Area, and the Ibirapuera Area – those areas are todays most notable but are only about 40% of the entire city area)

Skyline









Itaim Bibi:

1. Avenida Eng. Luis Berrini (Avenue)









2. Avenida Chucri Zaidan (Avenue)









Chucri Zaidan









3. Parque da Cidade (Building's name)









4. Patio Malzoni (Building's name) <- one of my favorite 









Patio Malzoni Tower









5. Infinity Tower









6. Eco Berrini









7. Rochavera Towers









Rochavera









8.Landmark Sao Paulo









Landmark









9. Marginal Pinheiros (Avenue)









10. WTorre Morumbi Tower









11. Vitra Residential Tower 









Vitra Residential Tower


















12. JK Iguatemi


















13. 









14. Cidade Jardim Complex









15. Parque do Povo (park)









16. Birman Abril









17. Parque Burle Marx









UNDER CONSTRUCTION/FUTURE PROJECTS
18. Parque Global









19. JHSF Tower (250+ Meters)









Central Area:
1. At Night from ground









2.









3.









Paulista Area:
1.Matarazzo Tower









2.MASP









3. 









4.









5.:nuts:









Ibirapuera Area
1. Praça Vila Nova Tower (The most expensive residential building in Brazil - prices varies from USD4 million to USD25 million for the 10k sq. ft. triplex penthouse]









2. Ibirapuera Park









3. Unique Hotel









4.









Hope you guys enjoy it!


----------



## Guaporense

Shera said:


> Hmm, what makes you think so? How many buildings would Sampa have, in your estimation? Some of the pictures of Sampa that are saved onto my drive make me think that the whole city has more of 11+ floor buildings than HK. I mean, you think that HK has more than Sampa?
> 
> About 6 million of HK people live in high-rises, but they are very tall on average (close to 30 floors).
> 
> I do not know, but I would guess that about 7-8 million of Sampa people live in high-rises of more than 11 floors. If the average height is much lower, then there has to be lots more of those buildings to hold that many people. Those buildings are also skinny, unlike Moscow's massive groundscrapers.


From what I searched the statistics of Sampa would be 30,000 to 40,000 buildings over 11 stories high. Shanghai had 16,000 in 2008 but now might be approaching that figure.

The metro populations are 21 million for Sampa and 24 million for Shanghai now but Sampa's highrises are shorter and smaller on average so a similar population will occupy more buildings.

Of course, the main reason Brazilian cities have such huge numbers of highrises is because their average population is quite low but in Brazil most people living in large cities live in apartment buildings and many if not most of these apartments are in buildings over 11 stories high, specially in Sao Paulo but also in Rio, Porto Alegre of Belo Horizonte. 

I lived in a 11 story building with 1 apartment per floor in Brazil and it's resident population was 35 people only. I also lived in a 18 story building with 8 apartments per floor, that's 142 apartments and a huge 18 story building with 36 apartments per floor, that's 648 apartments. My sister now lives in a highrise building of 16 floors with 4 apartments per floor, or 64 apartments. While my dad lived in a building with 8 floors and 8 apartments per floor or 64 apartments as well. Many if not most people whose homes I can remember lived in apartment buildings over 11 stories high.

In Sampa if half of it's 21 million live in highrises that's 10 million people. A typical Brazilian highrise of around 12-14 stories has 50-70 apartments or 200 - 300 inhabitants. So putting 250 inhabitants per highrise on average and 10 million paulistas living in highrises means that there would be 40,000 highrises in Sampa.


----------



## Guaporense

There is this table in Chinese showing the distribution of buildings in Shanghai by number of stories:

http://www.stats-sh.gov.cn/tjnj/nj14.htm?d1=2014tjnj/C1104.htm

There are about 30,000 buildings at or over 11 stories high by 2013. A comparable number to Sao Paulo now.


----------



## CHINA0086

WOW,you know what,I feel Shanghai really the biggest city in the world.
There always many cities can beat Shanghai in some ways,such as:NYC,HK have more skyscrapers with more than 650 feets than Shanghai,HK have more dense than Shanghai,São Paulo have more buildings over 11 floors than Shanghai(i am not sure,Shanghai may very close or even more today),Dubai have highest building in the world,Shanghai tower is second,etc.....,But these comparison give me a feel:Shanghai is really the No.1 megacity in the world.
NYC have no massive size,HK is smaller too,Dubai seems only have skyscrapers but no more builidings,on the contrary,São Paulo have uncountable buildings but almost have no skyscrapers obviously,Chicago seems only some tall buildings concentrate in city center,but the rest of city is flat,SO,ONLY SHANGHAI,have all of these elements,such as many skyscrapers,massive size of city,30000+buildings over 11 floors,largest urban population,etc......no city can be compared with Shanghai in comprehensively.
it also means:Shanghai can easily become the biggest city in the world,but other mega cities still have long way to go,due to these deficiencies need to be overcome.
My english is not good,hope you guys can understand my means.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Yep, Shanghai just keeps going and going and going. I've heard bandied about it's effectively the largest city centre in the world purely from being so built up and dense across the board.

SCROLL>>>>









http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/9203068719/
黄带 / Yellow Belt by blackstation, on Flickr











SCROOOLL AGAAAAINN>>>>








Shanghai by radics.geza, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

Zooming in on some local neighbourhoods:


Jing An

shang aerial 14 by matteroffact, on Flickr



shang aerial 12 by matteroffact, on Flickr


Zhabei

sh aerial 2 by matteroffact, on Flickr



HongKou

sh aerial 3 by matteroffact, on Flickr



sh aerial 6 by matteroffact, on Flickr



sh aerial 5 by matteroffact, on Flickr


----------



## stop that

These pictures of shanghai are almost unbelievable, it's a different level of huge


----------



## Guaporense

the spliff fairy said:


> Yep, Shanghai just keeps going and going and going. I've heard bandied about it's effectively the largest city centre in the world purely from being so built up and dense across the board.


Manhattan I think still is slightly more impressive though. New York lacks tens of thousands of highrises but Manhattan alone has several thousand plus hundreds of super tall buildings very closely together. Chicago also has a super impressive downtown though it lacks highrises outside of it.

Shanghai will probably surpass Manhattan at this rate though and also will surpass Sao Paulo is sheer number of buildings over 11 stories soon.

Let's compare:

Shanghai









Chicago








from: http://7-themes.com/

Midtown:








from: wikipedia


----------



## Guaporense

CHINA0086 said:


> WOW,you know what,I feel Shanghai really the biggest city in the world.
> There always many cities can beat Shanghai in some ways,such as:NYC,HK have more skyscrapers with more than 650 feets than Shanghai,HK have more dense than Shanghai,São Paulo have more buildings over 11 floors than Shanghai(i am not sure,Shanghai may very close or even more today),Dubai have highest building in the world,Shanghai tower is second,etc.....,But these comparison give me a feel:Shanghai is really the No.1 megacity in the world.
> NYC have no massive size,HK is smaller too,Dubai seems only have skyscrapers but no more builidings,on the contrary,São Paulo have uncountable buildings but almost have no skyscrapers obviously,Chicago seems only some tall buildings concentrate in city center,but the rest of city is flat,SO,ONLY SHANGHAI,have all of these elements,such as many skyscrapers,massive size of city,30000+buildings over 11 floors,largest urban population,etc......no city can be compared with Shanghai in comprehensively.
> it also means:Shanghai can easily become the biggest city in the world,but other mega cities still have long way to go,due to these deficiencies need to be overcome.
> My english is not good,hope you guys can understand my means.


I think Hong Kong, Shenzen and Guangzhou will form a larger super city though. China's population will stop growing and the country has already done most of it's process of urbanization, hence, Shanghai's population will not grow much from this point on probably not surpassing Tokyo, whose population right now is 60% larger (24.5 million Shanghai vs. 37.5 million Tokyo), however, Guangzhou's population is already on the level of Shanghai and together with cities nearby constitutes a super metro area of 45 million people and will probably grow even more to 50-60 million in the future.


----------



## CHINA0086

Guaporense said:


> I think Hong Kong, Shenzen and Guangzhou will form a larger super city though. China's population will stop growing and the country has already done most of it's process of urbanization, hence, Shanghai's population will not grow much from this point on probably not surpassing Tokyo, whose population right now is 60% larger (24.5 million Shanghai vs. 37.5 million Tokyo), however, Guangzhou's population is already on the level of Shanghai and together with cities nearby constitutes a super metro area of 45 million people and will probably grow even more to 50-60 million in the future.


Well," list of cities proper by population" from wikipedia shows that Tokyo is 13million ,Shanghai is 24million,the largest city proper population in the world. i think this is an important standard to judge how a city big,spectacular.Try to imaging that if most people of a city are living in huge flat suburbs,how could this makes city looks like a big city,especially from aerial view,we can say its a big inhabited area,but not a big city ,Tokyo and most so called megacities are all like this. 

Furthermore,I think shanghai and other Chinese cities population will still growing dramatically,because China have about 800 million people are not living in city,but most of these people will live in city.Urban planning experts predicted that about 900million chinese people will live in city in 2020!
Process of Urbanization of China will maintain its high speed.

(Population of China:1.370.536.875 in November 1,2010, more than 1.4billion now,about 1.5billion in 2020)


----------



## totaleclipse1985

The urbanization rate of China is something like 51, 52% and is expected to grow to 70% by 2030 and 90% by 2050. This means that 300million people will migrate to the cities in the next 15 years alone. It is also pretty clear, that the rich and established megacities (and coastal cities) will be more attractive - especially with the coming hokou relaxion for migrant workers. Add to this the end of the one child policy resulting in a population of 1.65billion in 2050 (medium projection, not adding significant life extension but that's a different topic).

I have seen population projections for Shanghai reaching 31million by 2030 and about 50million by 2050 - I don't think that's unrealistic. Also, Shanghai already forms an agglomeration with Suzhou, Wuxi and Changzhou (just look at google earth) with approx. 36million people and there are plans to interconnect the metro systems of Shanghai, Suzhou and Wuxi, forming a supercity like the Pearl-River Mega City or Jing-Jin-Ji. Together with greater Hangzhou and greater Nanjing, which will both be megacities in their own right in 2030, this will be one hell of a cluster.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Dont forget that pic of Shanghai cuts out the main skyline of the Pudong side of the river.


-The plan is for several 'mega-region' cities - the Pearl River Delta, Yangtze River Delta, Beijing-Tianjin, Wuhan and Chonggqing-Chengdu with each 
over a hundred million, some of them contiguously (the Pearl Delta is already 50 million in an area smaller than LA). The smaller standalone cities will
be kept at around 25 million.

Pearl River Delta currently with an urban population of 55 million, and a contiguous city one of 42 million.










Yangtze River Delta - 83 million urbanites, the biggest contiguous city in there is 36 million.


----------



## luhai

^^ indeed, and the developing Shanghai-Nanjing Transportation corridor will only speed up urbanization along the South Bank of the delta. Many so-called towns and village in that region have the size and infrastructure of small cities anywhere else in the world (and indeed in China itself).


----------



## Zaz965

tehran 








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351718&highlight=tehran&page=588


----------



## luci203

Guaporense said:


> Manhattan I think still is slightly more impressive though. New York lacks tens of thousands of highrises but Manhattan alone has several thousand plus hundreds of super tall buildings very closely together. Chicago also has a super impressive downtown though it lacks highrises outside of it.
> 
> Shanghai will probably surpass Manhattan at this rate though and also will surpass Sao Paulo is sheer number of buildings over 11 stories soon.


Manhattan have the most buildings over 200m, and most are "clumped" together in 2 areas, what make it more impressive. 

For ex. Futian CBD in Shenzhen is about as big in area as Midtown Manhattan, but with all the big parks, wide avenues and huge lowrise buildings (like Convention & Exhibition Center) the number of buildings is much, much lower.

Still... the city with most buildings over 11 stories is actually Moscow... more than Sao Paulo, almost twice than New York even if the vast majority are probably under 20 stories. (while Sao Paulo lack the supertall towers Moscow have, it have more towers in the 20-30 stories region. what make it more massive, while Moscow look almost flat, with some taller towers "popping out")



















you can see in the last picture, the bulk of Moscow buildings are those "commie suburbs" with a swarm of buildings around 15 stories high.


----------



## AnmolSingh

*Mumbai*


----------



## Pals_RGB

^^ That picture actually shows only about 1/10 th of the city. By 2020 Mumbai (including Thane) will have around 600-700 completed highrises (100 m+ buildings) but by 2025 the number could easily go above 1000.

One interesting fact many people probably aren't aware of that Mumbai has got the *highest number of 50+ fl buildings under construction in the world currently*, but since 99% of those are residential towers with a low ceiling height a large chunk of them aren't reported in the international construction sections.


----------



## totaleclipse1985

Pals_RGB said:


> ^^ That picture actually shows only about 1/10 th of the city. By 2020 Mumbai (including Thane) will have around 600-700 completed highrises (100 m+ buildings) but by 2025 the number could easily go above 1000.
> 
> One interesting fact many people probably aren't aware of that Mumbai has got the *highest number of 50+ fl buildings under construction in the world currently*, but since 99% of those are residential towers with a low ceiling height a large chunk of them aren't reported in the international construction sections.


The same is true for 50fl residential towers in China. There are hundreds if not thousands of these buildings completely uncatalogued all over China. For example the Dachong Redevelopment in Shenzhen includes 23 residential skyscrapers between 150m and 196m - yet it is virtually exclusively known for the planned supertall. I would estimate that more than 100 residential skyscrapers are under construction in Shenzhen right now but nobody really cares - even on Galoumi there is only thin coverage.


----------



## luci203

Tianjin also have a "decent" amount of highrises.


----------



## totaleclipse1985

And that's just Binhai - not the main city


----------



## totaleclipse1985

Just look how vast Shanghai is, even from the outskirts

by wask on the 31st of December 2015


----------



## luci203

Shenzhen I think also have a "decent" number of highrises... 

2 pictures from opposite sides of the city. :uh:

View from *East*









originally posted on gaoloumi by 深南向上

view from *West*









by Kwok Bobby, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## herculesboat

Thanks for the informationss!!!



www.marathon-fiber.com


----------



## isaidso

It depends on what one considers a highrise. If we use 100m+ as a minimum, I'd guess Tokyo, New York, and Shanghai would be at the top. In Toronto (Mississauga included) we have 229 such buildings. There are 62 buildings 100m+ under construction and another 181 proposed. So ~472 buildings 100m+ for Toronto by 2020. That might be enough to keep Toronto in the top 10 by this metric. Not sure though.

A quick scan of a few cities gave me these numbers of Built + U/C + Proposed for a few cities. A few cities like Mumbai, Shenzhen, Jakarta, etc. would surely be in the mix but the information on the database looks way off so I didn't post them. I used roof heights and the SSP database for the table below:

*100m+ Built, U/C, Proposed (selected cities)*
New York 957
Shanghai 763
Hong Kong 705
Bangkok 564
Tokyo 505
Toronto 472
Dubai 387
Manila 385
Chicago 358
Seoul 322


----------



## Faisal Shourov

luci203 said:


> Shenzhen I think also have a "decent" number of highrises...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Kwok Bobby, on Flickr[/IMG]


You missed over half the city lol. 

Here's the rest which you missed. Not rest, since it's missing a ton more


----------



## KlausDiggy

isaidso said:


> It depends on what one considers a highrise. If we use 100m+ as a minimum, I'd guess Tokyo, New York, and Shanghai would be at the top. In Toronto (Mississauga included) we have 229 such buildings. There are 62 buildings 100m+ under construction and another 181 proposed. So ~472 buildings 100m+ for Toronto by 2020. That might be enough to keep Toronto in the top 10 by this metric. Not sure though.
> 
> A quick scan of a few cities gave me these numbers of Built + U/C + Proposed for a few cities. A few cities like Mumbai, Shenzhen, Jakarta, etc. would surely be in the mix but the information on the database looks way off so I didn't post them. I used roof heights and the SSP database for the table below:
> 
> *100m+ Built, U/C, Proposed (selected cities)*
> New York 957
> Shanghai 763
> Hong Kong 705
> Bangkok 564
> Tokyo 505
> Toronto 472
> Dubai 387
> Manila 385
> Chicago 358
> Seoul 322


Toronto 437 

http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=72494492&page=1


----------



## WalkerEmp

deleted


----------



## isaidso

KlausDiggy said:


> Toronto 437
> 
> http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=72494492&page=1


I indicated that I included Mississauga. Mississauga is part of metro Toronto and where Pearson airport is located. Mississauga only adds 35 buildings to the total so it doesn't change the total all that much. Here's a photo showing the 2: Mississauga in the foreground, downtown Toronto in the distance.









Courtesy of davethenovelist


----------

